# What color tile and paint for bath?



## TramondKrick (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

We added on a master bath. I have a white jacuzzi tub , White toilet, cherry vanity, blaack granet vanity top with white sink. I'm using oilacbrushed bronze for all the hardwear. I need help figuring out colors for paint and tile.

Thanks
TramondKrick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Tramond; may I suggest that you visit the tile showrooms? They almost all have a staff Interior Designer...they'll work with you to get the best possible combinations. 
As a contractor I _always_ sent my clients there; took the onus off me and they got professional advice for free!


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

YES and make sure you take the boss with you to give final approval on the new colour sceam...lol


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck with that! I cannot even get my clothes to match. Often when my wife and I are going out for dinner after she has come come from work - she will look at me and say, "Is that what you're planning on wearing?" "Yes" is my reply. She responds, "You look like a homeless person". You really don't want MY advice on colors - it is worthless!
Good luck!


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, the safest way is to ask SWMBO. once she told me she wanted a peach bathroom paint. So for surprise I went bought "peach" paint and painted the bathroom while she was at work. For several years she complaint/teased/etc me for painting the room orange!


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

If possible, post some pics to give us visually oriented members a better look - Dave


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Not a Committee...*



crowie said:


> YES and make sure you take the boss with you to give final approval on the new colour sceam...lol


Heh...just cut out the middle_man_ and send the wife!


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Tramond,

My husband and I are building a new bathroom and are up to the stage of tiling. Here are some photo's of the colour scheme we have done. The tiling will be going up the wall also where you can see I haven't painted. The colour I've used is by Dulux and it's called Hopelands Quarter. The pic of the vanity we have a black quartz top, the people who made the top for us also made the little black tiles of the same quartz for the floor. Since we had a lot of black, white and chrome we went for a warmer colour on the walls to go with the wood. Good luck! By the way, the tiles on the wall wont be laid in the same pattern as the floor.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

No brainer. You ask your wife. If she's happy, you're happy. :dance3:
Thought every married man learned that one early on.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Raewyn said:


> Hi Tramond,
> 
> My husband and I are building a new bathroom and are up to the stage of tiling. Here are some photo's of the colour scheme we have done. The tiling will be going up the wall also where you can see I haven't painted. The colour I've used is by Dulux and it's called Hopelands Quarter. The pic of the vanity we have a black quartz top, the people who made the top for us also made the little black tiles of the same quartz for the floor. Since we had a lot of black, white and chrome we went for a warmer colour on the walls to go with the wood. Good luck! By the way, the tiles on the wall wont be laid in the same pattern as the floor.


Lovely vanity, Raewyn.

Where did you score that?


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Lovely vanity, Raewyn.
> 
> Where did you score that?


Hi James,
The vanity was a sideboard that we got from a dealer in antique/replica furniture, which we then modified much to everyone's disgust. We cut the legs of, jigsawed out a hole in the french polish top for the handbasin and then had a benchtop company make the quartz top for us which we put on ourselves.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

We all agree, They (women) are the boss at these kind of decoration jobs!!!


----------

